# Milan - Inter: C.I. 27 dicembre 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (23 Dicembre 2017)

Derby di Coppa Italia valevole per i quarti di finale della competizione. Milan - Inter, partita in programma mercoledì 27 dicembre 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

E' partita secca. Chi vince nei tempi regolamentari/ supplementari / rigori accede alle semifinali.

Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?

Diretta sulla Rai ed in streaming sul sito dell'emittente.


----------



## Petrecte (23 Dicembre 2017)

Non hai può evitare ?


----------



## __king george__ (23 Dicembre 2017)

sfida tra disperati


----------



## fra29 (23 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sfida tra disperati



Stai scherzando? Paragoni le due situazioni davvero?


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2017)

partita peggiore che possa arrivare per come siamo messi psicologicamente per di più sfida secca che anche se pareggi e poi perdi ai rigori pesa sul morale come aver perso 5-0


----------



## DrHouse (23 Dicembre 2017)

Tiferò Inter.

Devono finire in B e sparire tutti


----------



## __king george__ (23 Dicembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando? Paragoni le due situazioni davvero?



beh ovviamente no...ma è comunque un derby triste anche per loro


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2017)

Schieriamo la primavera, almeno fanno esperienza.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Silva titolare e poi non giocherà con la fiorentina, sicurisismo.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2017)

Una guerra a sassate tra ciechi.


----------



## Aron (23 Dicembre 2017)

Questo Milan riuscirà a risollevare l'Inter dalla mezza crisi in cui si trova.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2017)

Spero solo di non fare figure barbine


----------



## 1972 (23 Dicembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Tiferò Inter.
> 
> Devono finire in B e sparire tutti



vergognati!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Dicembre 2017)

Pietà basta

Un 0-3 potrebbe essere accettabile


----------



## Milanista (24 Dicembre 2017)

Spero il mister schieri questa formazione:

Donnarumma
Calabria Romagnoli Paletta Antonelli
Bonaventura Locatelli Kucka
Suso Bacca Niang


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Dicembre 2017)

Scontata la sconfitta. Siamo gli avversari ideali per rilanciarsi


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Dicembre 2017)

'Sta partita ci può far risollevare un po' mentalmente e darci un minimo di spinta per le prossime partite, come affossarci ancora di più... e temo che il primo scenario sia quello meno probabile: quale migliore occasione per farli ritornare a volare sulle ali dell'entusiasmo dopo le loro recenti sconfitte?


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Dicembre 2017)

442
Donnarumma
Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Suso Biglia Locatelli Chalanoglu
Silva Cutrone


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Dicembre 2017)

Sconfitta scontata


----------



## Aron (24 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 442
> Donnarumma
> Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Suso Biglia Locatelli Chalanoglu
> Silva Cutrone



A prescindere dai giocatori, vorrei che il Milan riscoprisse il passato aggiornandolo ai tempi.
Ritrovare i difensori d'acciaio, l'importanza del vivaio, recuperare il 4-4-2 con centrocampisti esterni veri e non adattati, la grande prima punta...

Le risposte che il Milan cerca (e forse di tutto il calcio italiano) stanno nel passato.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Dicembre 2017)

Uno dei momenti più difficili della mia vita da rossonero, viste anche le aspettative di inizio stagione. Teniamo duro.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Dicembre 2017)

nonostante tutto andrò allo stadio
se non mi ha ammazzato il pareggio di brignoli niente potrà farlo


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2017)

*Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Inter secondo Mediaset*


----------



## simone316 (24 Dicembre 2017)

Bonaventura e Biglia insieme... Prevedo un grande spettacolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Inter secondo Mediaset*



Se ci facciamo asfaltare anche con tutte le loro riserve devono ritirare la squadra da atutte le competizioni.


----------



## Aron (24 Dicembre 2017)

simone316 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura e Biglia insieme... Prevedo un grande spettacolo.



Mi domando se Biglia possa arrivare a fine prime tempo


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (24 Dicembre 2017)

Leggo tanto pessimismo su questa partita...ma questa volta non mi aggrego...

Sembra un paradosso ma quella di mercoledì sarà una partita più semplice rispetto a quella di ieri sera...
Non siamo obbligati a prendere l'iniziativa e di conseguenza non dobbiamo sbilaciarci più di tanto...in questo modo possiamo coprire meglio la nostra difesa traballante...
Con grande attenzione e concentrazione possiamo portarla a casa con il classico golletto in contropiede...
In aggiunta va anche detto che alcuni giocatori fin qui decisivi dei cugini (ad esempio Perisic) sono in fase calante...
Questa volta mi schiero con gli ottimisti...sperando di non essere il solo


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se ci facciamo asfaltare anche con tutte le loro riserve devono ritirare la squadra da atutte le competizioni.


chi sarebbero TUTTE le loro riserve?


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se ci facciamo asfaltare anche con tutte le loro riserve devono ritirare la squadra da atutte le competizioni.



ma dove sono le riserve? mi sfugge.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Inter secondo Mediaset*



Basta con sto Borini, per la miseria. E' un cesso a pedali. Piuttosto Biglia e Bona a centrocampo è un suicidio già annunciato. Gattuso pure lui ci sta mettendo del suo.


----------



## Gas (24 Dicembre 2017)

Ho piazzato una scommessa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Dicembre 2017)

Ma andrè silva lo odiano così tanto che non gioca mai? 

Non pretendo il mondo, 4/5 partite da titolare di fila bastano. Anche se farà cagarissimo, 5 partite di fila. Poi chi si è visto si è visto. Cioè Kalinic fa schifo ai cani e non si son fatti problemi a farlo giocare sempre. Sto ragazzo che deve fare? ESIGO proprio 5 partite di fila da titolare inamovibile.

Tra l'altro ormai sarà in una situazione tale che non riuscirà comunque a rendere visto il clima che si è creato e la sfiducia totale che c'è nei suoi confronti. Rimango perplesso, avesse avanti van basten almeno...


----------



## rossonerosempre (24 Dicembre 2017)

Mi spiace dirlo ma Gattuso come allenatore è uno scarsone, non sa fare la formazione e non sa fare i cambi, peggio di Montella. Contro l'inter perdiamo 3 a 0 minimo, giocatori mercenari e senza stimoli, per l'atteggiamento che hanno mi sembrano 11 estranei che si danno appuntamento per fare una partitella amatoriale ogni settimana. Stagione buttata dopo 3 mesi, speriamo che non ci porti ingenti danni per le future stagioni


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> chi sarebbero TUTTE le loro riserve?





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma dove sono le riserve? mi sfugge.



Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Joao Mario,

Padelli


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Joao Mario,
> 
> Padelli



ok 3-4 non sono TUTTI


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Joao Mario,
> 
> Padelli



Tolti Joao e Padelli non c'è turn over, sono scelte obbligate da infortuni


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Inter secondo Mediaset*



Andre Silva? Rischioso metti che segna


----------



## admin (25 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Inter secondo Mediaset*



.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Dicembre 2017)

*442*
Donnarumma
Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Suso Biglia Locatelli Chalanoglu
Silva Cutrone 

Ci vuole poco a capie che davanti non segnamo perchè giochiamo con 1 sola punta che non è aiutata da nessun compagno in area.. senza contare che l'inter gioca col centrocampo a 5 e se noi giochiamo a 3 rischiamo di essere fregati.


----------



## Aron (25 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma andrè silva lo odiano così tanto che non gioca mai?
> 
> Non pretendo il mondo, 4/5 partite da titolare di fila bastano. Anche se farà cagarissimo, 5 partite di fila. Poi chi si è visto si è visto. Cioè Kalinic fa schifo ai cani e non si son fatti problemi a farlo giocare sempre. Sto ragazzo che deve fare? ESIGO proprio 5 partite di fila da titolare inamovibile.
> 
> Tra l'altro ormai sarà in una situazione tale che non riuscirà comunque a rendere visto il clima che si è creato e la sfiducia totale che c'è nei suoi confronti. Rimango perplesso, avesse avanti van basten almeno...



Penso che non giochi perché se per ora c'è ancora qualche possibilità di rivendere Silva a 40 milioni, giocando titolare la sua valutazione scenderebbe sicuramente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che non giochi perché se per ora c'è ancora qualche possibilità di rivendere Silva a 40 milioni, giocando titolare la sua valutazione scenderebbe sicuramente.



Non credo. E' un giocatore con un procuratore che conta, è giovanissimo, nazionale e amico di ronaldo. Una valutazione decente la si ha sempre e comunque. 

Diverso invece è Kalinic, vista l'età che ha, più gioca e più risulterà invendibile se non regalato


----------



## Superpippo80 (25 Dicembre 2017)

C'è Abate, l'uomo dei derby.


----------



## patriots88 (25 Dicembre 2017)

Miranda e D'ambrosio sono infortunati.
Alla fine l'unico TO che fanno è il portiere e tenere a riposo Borja che se gioca ogni 3 giorni infarta.


----------



## admin (25 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Inter secondo Mediaset*



up


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> up



Attacco inesistente come sempre. Roba da decimo posto.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Dicembre 2017)

quando capiremo che il nostro unico problema è l attacco?
Non è la difesa..non è Gigio..non è il centrocampo.. il nostro problema è che non segnamo mai.
Gli avversari sapendo che tanto non la mettiamo mai ci scherzano e prendono coraggio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Dicembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> quando capiremo che il nostro unico problema è l attacco?
> Non è la difesa..non è Gigio..non è il centrocampo.. il nostro problema è che non segnamo mai.
> Gli avversari sapendo che tanto non la mettiamo mai ci scherzano e prendono coraggio



Concordo, ci sono partite dove è evidente che possiamo giocare ininterottamente anche fino al giorno seguente senza mai metterla dentro.


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Andre Silva? Rischioso metti che segna



Vedrai che giocherà titolare al posto di Borini.
Se ho ragione metti l avatar di Cofie una settimana.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Ancora Borini ma dai ma perché devo bestemmiare sotto Natale?


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Ricardo Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Locatelli; Suso, Kalinic, Bonaventura.*


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Ricardo Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Locatelli; Suso, Kalinic, Bonaventura.*



up


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Dicembre 2017)

Locatelli mezzala.. mamma mia sono senza parole.

ma fare una minchia di 442 con cutrone e silva no?


----------



## kipstar (26 Dicembre 2017)

è un alberello di natale.... 4 3 2 1....


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Dicembre 2017)

442
Donnarumma
Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Suso Biglia Locatelli Bonaventura
Silva Cutrone

Ci vuole poco a capie che davanti non segnamo perchè giochiamo con 1 sola punta che non è aiutata da nessun compagno in area.. senza contare che l'inter gioca col centrocampo a 5 e se noi giochiamo a 3 rischiamo di essere fregati. 
.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Locatelli mezzala.. mamma mia sono senza parole.
> 
> ma fare una minchia di 442 con cutrone e silva no?



Locatelli serve a coprire Biglia che non è in forma ottimale e non è fisico come Montolivo, ma sicuramente più tecnico.

Calabria-Perisic è un confronto che mi preoccupa non poco.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Locatelli serve a coprire Biglia che non è in forma ottimale e non è fisico come Montolivo, ma sicuramente più tecnico.
> 
> Calabria-Perisic è un confronto che mi preoccupa non poco.



gioca abate e perisc non è convocato.


----------



## Lambro (26 Dicembre 2017)

Sarà il mio pessimismo realismo ma ho pessime sensazioni, cioè uscire si esce ma é il come che mi preoccupa. Nel caso credo che rino rassegnerà le sue dimissioni


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

*Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


----------



## Milanista (27 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> perisc non è convocato.



Ufficiale ?


----------



## zlatan (27 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Andre Silva? Rischioso metti che segna



Ah Ah Ah bella come battuta... E chi segna??


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Oh raga, poi vi lamentate dei giocatori molli, ma voi vi leggete??

Pare che dobbiamo andare in campo al camp nou contro il Barca...

Invece stasera bisogna dare il 200% per vincerla e buttare quei maledetti fuori da uno degli obbiettivi stagionali..sta arrendevolezza è nauseante quasi..


----------



## Aron (27 Dicembre 2017)

Donnarumma non gioca

che strano...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oh raga, poi vi lamentate dei giocatori molli, ma voi vi leggete??
> 
> Pare che dobbiamo andare in campo al camp nou contro il Barca...
> 
> Invece stasera bisogna dare il 200% per vincerla e buttare quei maledetti fuori da uno degli obbiettivi stagionali..sta arrendevolezza è nauseante quasi..



Davvero oh, leggo perfino di gente che spera nella vittoria dei nati dopo e male, bah...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Davvero oh, leggo perfino di gente che spera nella vittoria dei nati dopo e male, bah...



Ho tifato "contro" in vita mia solo nella parte di stagione in cui ci ha allenato Brocchi..ho "gioito" per aver perso la coppa italia coi gobbi solo perché sapevo che se avessimo vinto era la fine definitiva..il nano avrebbe tenuto il Milan e creato l'ital-milan col barattolo lecca ano al timone e fester in veste di scout..

Mamma mia..un milan simil udinese..una roba disgustosa solo a pensarla..


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non si puo fare il 433 se non si hanno mezze ali ed esterni d'attacco che se insriscono in area a supportare la punta.
Ci vuole tanto a capirlo?


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

*Milan (4-3-3): Storari; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Locatelli; Suso, Kalinic, Bonaventura. All: Gattuso

Inter (4-2-3-1): Padelli; Cancelo, Skriniar, Ranocchia, Nagatomo; Vecino, Gagliardini; Candreva, Joao Mario, Perisic (Eder); Icardi. All: Spalletti *


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho tifato "contro" in vita mia solo nella parte di stagione in cui ci ha allenato Brocchi..ho "gioito" per aver perso la coppa italia coi gobbi solo perché sapevo che se avessimo vinto era la fine definitiva..il nano avrebbe tenuto il Milan e creato l'ital-milan col barattolo lecca ano al timone e fester in veste di scout..
> 
> Mamma mia..un milan simil udinese..una roba disgustosa solo a pensarla..



Ma si, nel periodo che abbiamo avuto Inzaghi, Sinisa ,Brocchi etc la situazione era tragica ed eravamo in tensione anche per la cessione del club, che non avveniva mai.
Ora pero' la situazione e' diversa. Si, i risultati sul campo sono ancora tragici, ma societa', giocatori e tifosi in questo momento devono remare tutti dalla stessa parte, senno' non ne usciamo piu. 

Detto questo, stasera partita importantissima, e la notizia che in porta ci sara' Storari non mi fa stare per niente tranquillo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ma si, nel periodo che abbiamo avuto Inzaghi, Sinisa ,Brocchi etc la situazione era tragica ed eravamo in tensione anche per la cessione del club, che non avveniva mai.
> Ora pero' la situazione e' diversa. Si, i risultati sul campo sono ancora tragici, ma societa', giocatori e tifosi in questo momento devono remare tutti dalla stessa parte, senno' non ne usciamo piu.
> 
> Detto questo, stasera partita importantissima, e la notizia che in porta ci sara' Storari non mi fa stare per niente tranquillo.



Abbiamo sempre detto che senza gigio la batteria di portieri è da serie C..Storari è un ex..Donnarumma2 credo giocherebbe a stento in serie B..

In ogni caso oggi tifare contro non lo capisco..si è chiesto per anni che ci liberassero dal nano (addirittura alcuni malati avrebbero scambiato le 7 champions per la cessione) e adesso che dobbiamo ricostruire molliamo il club così??
Eh no troppo facile..
Un conto era il distacco quando era chiaro che i due maledetti avevano mollato gli ormeggi e stavano lasciando che la barca andasse alla deriva..un conto è ora che si sta provando a ritrovare la rotta giusta


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan (4-3-3): Storari; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Locatelli; Suso, Kalinic, Bonaventura. All: Gattuso
> 
> Inter (4-2-3-1): Padelli; Cancelo, Skriniar, Ranocchia, Nagatomo; Vecino, Gagliardini; Candreva, Joao Mario, Perisic (Eder); Icardi. All: Spalletti *


*
Restate In Topic*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ancora Kalinic unica punta, manco cutrone a sto giro...


----------



## Anguus (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non so da quanti anni non vivevo un derby con tanta disillusione, mi sento come nel pre-partita di un'amichevole estiva.


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Dicembre 2017)

Cosa la guardiamo a fare....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Dicembre 2017)

Spero di perdere 2-0 per non fare figuracce storiche


----------



## Jazzy R&B (27 Dicembre 2017)

Il Derby dei Desperados.......una volta ste partite valevano i passaggi del turno in Coppa Campioni, ed erano viste in tutto il pianeta terra. Adesso valgono l'accesso alle semifinali della Tim Cup, e vengon viste in Italia dai tifosi depressi delle due compagini.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Non so da quanti anni non vivevo un derby con tanta disillusione, mi sento come nel pre-partita di un'amichevole estiva.



Mah, io quest anno attendo tutte le partite con trepidazione.
Vinceremo, perderemo, ma questo è l'inizio della ricostruzione, è il mio Milan.
Spero sempre di vedere dei miglioramenti, quasi sempre resto deluso, ma il mio tifo e appoggio c'è sempre al 100% in attesa di tornare grandi. Il percorso è all'inizio e voglio gustarmelo tutto. parti buone e parti meno buone. 
Magari un incursione di kessie ci porterà alla vittoria e questo vale. la mia attesa e speranza.

Sono tornato a tifare con piacere. Forza Milan sempre!


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan (4-3-3): Storari; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Locatelli; Suso, Kalinic, Bonaventura. All: Gattuso
> 
> Inter (4-2-3-1): Padelli; Cancelo, Skriniar, Ranocchia, Nagatomo; Vecino, Gagliardini; Candreva, Joao Mario, Perisic (Eder); Icardi. All: Spalletti *



.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

442
Donnarumma
Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Suso Biglia Locatelli Bonaventura
Silva Cutrone

Ci vuole poco a capie che davanti non segnamo perchè giochiamo con 1 sola punta che non è aiutata da nessun compagno in area.. senza contare che l'inter gioca col centrocampo a 5 e se noi giochiamo a 3 rischiamo di essere fregati.
.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 442
> Donnarumma
> Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Suso Biglia Locatelli Bonaventura
> ...



tutte le squadre di gran livello giocano con una sola punta in area. Il problema non è di certo il modulo, il problema è la manovra offensiva che è nulla. In teoria uno degli esterni dovrebbe buttarsi dentro e coprire l'area insieme alla punta. Cosa che Bonaventura fa bene, mentre Borini no.


----------



## Anguus (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> tutte le squadre di gran livello giocano con una sola punta in area. Il problema non è di certo il modulo, il problema è la manovra offensiva che è nulla. In teoria uno degli esterni dovrebbe buttarsi dentro e coprire l'area insieme alla punta. Cosa che Bonaventura fa bene, mentre Borini no.



la penso esattamente come te, e per questo non do mai più colpe degli altri a Kalinic, che reputo in ogni caso una punta mediocre, il punto è che se dietro la punta hai giocatori come Insigne, Dybala, Perisic, lo stesso El Sharaawy, i gol li fai a raffica, quando hai Bonaventura adattato come ala, Borini che corre e basta, lo stesso Suso che su 50 giocate 49 volte fa sempre la stessa, diventa tutto più difficile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> tutte le squadre di gran livello giocano con una sola punta in area. Il problema non è di certo il modulo, il problema è la manovra offensiva che è nulla. In teoria uno degli esterni dovrebbe buttarsi dentro e coprire l'area insieme alla punta. Cosa che Bonaventura fa bene, mentre Borini no.



Esatto. Con la palla sul lato destro (Suso-Conti) la mezz'ala destra (Kessie) va a dare un appoggio in posizione di trequarti, la prima punta (Kalinic) attacca il primo palo, l'ala sinistra (Bonaventura-Borini-Cutrone- Mr.X) attacca il secondo palo e la mezz'ala sinistra (Bonaventura-Chaòanoglu-Mr.X) attacca il dischetto del rigore.

In area sempre almeno 3 uomini. Purtroppo questa finora è stata più teoria che pratica, anche se con Gattuso attacchiamo molto di più l'area (Gol di Bonaventura da mezz'ala sinistra, Cutrone ala sinistra....).

Dovremmo poter variare maggiormente lato dell'attacco e non insistere sulla destra e quelli in area devono essere almeno 1-2 di loro, giocatori molto più incisivi.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Dicembre 2017)

e figuriamoci se arriva una gioia ogni tanto


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> tutte le squadre di gran livello giocano con una sola punta in area. Il problema non è di certo il modulo, il problema è la manovra offensiva che è nulla. In teoria uno degli esterni dovrebbe buttarsi dentro e coprire l'area insieme alla punta. Cosa che Bonaventura fa bene, mentre Borini no.



il problema è che noi non siamo una squadra di gran livello. Ad oggi il 4 4 2 o 4 2 3 1 restano le migliori opzioni.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan (4-3-3): Storari; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Locatelli; Suso, Kalinic, Bonaventura. All: Gattuso
> 
> Inter (4-2-3-1): Padelli; Cancelo, Skriniar, Ranocchia, Nagatomo; Vecino, Gagliardini; Candreva, Joao Mario, Perisic (Eder); Icardi. All: Spalletti *



.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Dicembre 2017)

ma perchè ancora Kalinic?
non sarebbe meglio Cutrone prima punta?
gioca Ranocchia, non Miranda...


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ma perchè ancora Kalinic?
> non sarebbe meglio Cutrone prima punta?
> gioca Ranocchia, non Miranda...



Si infatti, avrei sfruttato la rapidità in area di Cutrone.
Cntinuo a sperare che Perisic non giochi.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ancora Kalinic?
Ma scherziamo?


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

*Ultime novità di formazione in attesa delle ufficiali.

Milan (4-3-3): Storari; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Locatelli; Suso, Kalinic, Bonaventura. All: Gattuso

Inter (4-2-3-1): Handanovic; Cancelo, Skriniar, Ranocchia, Nagatomo; Vecino, Gagliardini; Candreva, Joao Mario, Perisic (Eder); Icardi. All: Spalletti*


----------



## wfiesso (27 Dicembre 2017)

Gli concendo l'ultima possibilità, voglio vederli cattivi e con voglia di vincerla, sennò per quest'anno sarà l'ultima partita che guarderò.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

*UFFICIALI

Milan: A. Donnarumma, Abate, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessié, Biglia, Locatelli, Suso, Kalinic, Bonaventura

Inter: Handanovic, Cancelo, Skriniar, Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Gagliardin,i Vecino, Joao Mario, Candreva, Icardi Perisic*


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

abate è meglio per marcare perisic.. 
locatelli mezzala non si può vedere. in un 433 le 2 mezze ali devono essere gente che si inserisce costantemente in are
nagatomo sullo stretto è micidiale e per suso la vedo dura


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> Milan: Storari, Abate, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessié, Biglia, Locatelli, Suso, Kalinic, Bonaventura
> 
> Inter: Handanovic, Cancelo, Skriniar, Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Gagliardin,i Vecino, Joao Mario, Candreva, Icardi Perisic*



.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Bisognava giocaer col 442
Donnarumma
Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Suso Biglia Locatelli Bonaventura
Silva Cutrone

Ci vuole poco a capie che davanti non segnamo perchè giochiamo con 1 sola punta che non è aiutata da nessun compagno in area.. senza contare che l'inter gioca col centrocampo a 5 e se noi giochiamo a 3 rischiamo di essere fregati.
.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

CI lamentiamo che non segniamo mai o quasi e poi non facciamo nulla per cambiare?


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

A sto punto spero sia un 4231 con kessiè trequartista.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> abate è meglio per marcare perisic..
> locatelli mezzala non si può vedere. in un 433 le 2 mezze ali devono essere gente che si inserisce costantemente in are
> nagatomo sullo stretto è micidiale e per suso la vedo dura



Vero
Vero
Vero.

Magari peró vinciamo dai.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Dicembre 2017)

Formazione che lascia un po' perplessi. Mah... stiamo a vedere.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ma Storari si è fatto male?


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non mi dite che dobbiamo giocare con Donnarumma senior...finirebbe in goleada


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Dicembre 2017)

No vabbè, storari che si fa male in allenamento è il colmo


----------



## kekkopot (27 Dicembre 2017)

Donnarumma senior in porta. Manco la guardo..


----------



## diavolo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Antonio Donnarumma titolare


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> Milan: A. Donnarumma, Abate, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessié, Biglia, Locatelli, Suso, Kalinic, Bonaventura
> 
> Inter: Handanovic, Cancelo, Skriniar, Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Gagliardin,i Vecino, Joao Mario, Candreva, Icardi Perisic*



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Madre di Dio


----------



## ignaxio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Infortunio o ordini dall’alto?


----------



## Dany20 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Vabbè ma questa è sfiga proprio oh.


----------



## 1972 (27 Dicembre 2017)

state scherzando.dai, fate i bravi, ditemi che state scherzando!!


----------



## Aron (27 Dicembre 2017)

A me vien da ridere 

Ma rido come quando si vede un film talmente pessimo che travalica così tanto la noia e il disinteresse al punto da farti ridere


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Dicembre 2017)

Pare per Storari problemi al polpaccio, spero per Gattuso sia vero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Tra kalinic ancora unica punta e il terzo portiere titolare c'ho una voglia


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Dicembre 2017)

Cose che fan venire da ridere, ma sta cosa dei portieri è da dilettanti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Cose che fan venire da ridere, ma sta cosa dei portieri è da dilettanti.



Ma cosa c’entra? 
Due infortuni ai portieri lo stesso giorno, si chiama con un solo nome..... sfiga!

Se all’Inter si infortunavano Handanovic e Padelli chi giocava?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Cose che fan venire da ridere, ma sta cosa dei portieri è da dilettanti.



Va beh ma se sono infortuni non è colpa di nessuno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Infortunio o ordini dall’alto?



Ma bsta von questa storia, due infortuni! Che jella!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Cerchiamo di mantenere i violata la porta almeno fino al 15 minuto.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ma che fallo ha fischiato? Era rigore per noi su Romagnoli!


----------



## wildfrank (27 Dicembre 2017)

Vediamo se Antonio D. stasera si guadagna il milione...


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic lo sa che è una punta e non un mediano ?sta giocando in linea con biglia


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Da ora, ogni minuto è buono per subire gol....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Troppa distanza tra i giocatori, vengono fuori passaggi troppo lunghi spesso sbagliati. Dobbiamo stare piú stretti.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ammonizione perché? Non ha protestato e si è rialzato subito


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Biglia ha giocato 4 palloni un 15 minuti. Pure la RAI CI percula


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Locatelli altro asino


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Dicembre 2017)

Basta con sto Locatelli, è troppo indegno e stupido. Un rosso annunciato. Via a gennaio, mi ha stufato.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

Maledetto Handanovic


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

San handanovic


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Maledetto biglia... Maledetto


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Dicembre 2017)

Benissimo, altro rosso annunciato. Basta anche sto demente di Biglia, lo fa apposta.


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

2 centrocampisti su 3 ammoniti, complimenti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Che pacco Biglia, mamma mia. Montolivo gli piscia in testa proprio, allucinante. Comunque come sempre il nostro punto debole è l'attacco, che nervi.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Abbiamo già capito l'arbitraggio... la simulazione dj Locatelli non c'era e questa ammonizione di biglia inesistente visto che non va con violenza ma semplicemente è in ritardo perché si è allungato la palla


----------



## koti (27 Dicembre 2017)

Locatelli e Biglia già ammoniti, ottimo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Pressing alla sacchi


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Perlomeno siamo messi bene in campo


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ma non è possibile per Dio.

Non è possibile.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ecco


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Certo che quest'anno siamo sfortunatissimi oh


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Questi maledetti hanno un sedere da fare schifo


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

gol alla prima occasione, un classico.

finita.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

Autogol di quell'asino


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Fuorigioco nettissimo!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

un tiro un gol, classico. Moh chi segna più?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ciao core..... Imbarcata un vista


----------



## 1972 (27 Dicembre 2017)

autogol portiere pd


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Varrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

*Dai!

Gol annullato per fuorigioco!*


----------



## wildfrank (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!! quel rospo di Ranocchia....


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Dajee


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Santa VAR


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Godooooooooooo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Fuorigioco. Dai raga


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Cambia poco, al prossimo calcio da fermo sarà goal


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Dicembre 2017)

ahahahahahah come se l'era buttata dentro però..da vero bomber...che scarsone


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2017)

Peccato era un gran bel autogol


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ci vuole la mazzata ora.... A sti nati dopo


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

godo per la var e per perisic, sta faccia da sogliola.


----------



## wildfrank (27 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic inciampa sulla palla...


----------



## chicagousait (27 Dicembre 2017)

Gol annullato ok, ma che errore ha fatto???


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ma ammazzati Handanovic


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque sembra ci sia una maledizione. Voglio dire, è un discreto Milan quello di questi primi 20 minuti: prima azione degli avversari e gol


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Giochiamo benino alla fine, peccato per il problema attaccante


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

Occhio a sto Biglia che si fa cacciare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Gol annullato ok, ma che errore ha fatto???



Palla sbucata dai piedi del difensore.

Altro super intervento di Handanovic ..l e 2


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Dicembre 2017)

Bonucci dorme.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Il Milan ha preso un Biglia ormai in pensione


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Siamo troppo titubanti. Dobbiamo essere piú decisi, meno paurosi, soprattutto in difesa.


----------



## Garrincha (27 Dicembre 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Comunque sembra ci sia una maledizione. Voglio dire, è un discreto Milan quello di questi primi 20 minuti: prima azione degli avversari e gol



Se giochi a quattro con Bonucci... 

Già forse un rigore e un assist davanti l'area


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Occhio a sto Biglia che si fa cacciare



sisi, non la finiamo in 11 la partita, garantito.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ma quanto fa schifo kalinic? Non tiene un pallone. Perché deve giocare sempre???


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic scandaloso mamma mia.. sta giocando da difensore e pure male


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Dicembre 2017)

questo era gol se era in porta...


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2017)

Spero che Kalinici si infortuni che non ce la faccio più


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Dio mio è imbarazzante il fratello di donnarumma


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Spero che Kalinici si infortuni che non ce la faccio più



Siamo in 2.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Mamma mia Antonio Donnarumma, mette i brividi


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Tutto siete concentrati su Antonio ma il vero problema non dimenticatevi che è kalinic


----------



## Garrincha (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma quanto fa schifo kalinic? Non tiene un pallone. Perché deve giocare sempre???



Perché l'alternativa è Silva


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Tutto siete concentrati su Antonio ma il vero problema non dimenticatevi che è kalinic



Silva in panchina a vita non si sa per quale motivo e questo titolare inamovibile. Giocasse Cutrone almeno, no sto cessazzo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Dicembre 2017)

Suso e Bonaventura ignorano ogni singola sovraposizione dei compagni.

Biglia, Locatelli, Romagnoli e Rodriguez sembrano di giocare com pesi sulle gambe. Lentezza deprimente.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Bonucci sta sbagliando tantissimi appoggi


----------



## koti (27 Dicembre 2017)

Bonucci ha sbagliato tutti i passaggi possibili.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Dicembre 2017)

I commendadori rai che evidenziano con veemenza gli errori di Bonucci, ad ogni altro errore di qualsiasi altro giocatore non ci fanno nemmeno caso


----------



## Garrincha (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ci sono solo lanci lunghi come gioco per un Kalinic solo tra quattro e Gattuso li chiama pure


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

La cosa più urtante di Kalinic poi è che è impossibile fare un contropiede con lui in campo. E' lentissimo


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Gattuso non si rende conto che dobbiamo giocare com le 2 punte? Fuori biglia o loca e dentro una punta per passare al 442


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Osceno Biglia


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic non ha gli occhi della tigre


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

wow, l'ha presaaaaaaa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque più partite vedo del Milan e più mi rendo conto che bastava davvero tenere Bacca. Non giochiamo male alla fine, ma manca proprio il terminale offensivo per fare gol. C'è un senso di impotenza spaventoso in avanti


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

*Milan - Inter 0-0 fine PT.*


----------



## koti (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Osceno Biglia


Pazzesco.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Yong Hong quando rientri in Cina portati dietro kalinic e fatti dare 70 milioni da una squadra cinese che ci compriamo un attaccante va....


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Dicembre 2017)

L'autogol di donnarumma sarebbe stato troppo


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque non giochiamo male manca chi la butta dentro


----------



## Pit96 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Dai, deve togliere Kalinic. Improponibile


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

1.Romagnoli il migliore
2. Kalinic è sempe da solo davanti e gioca più iniodetro lui di locatelli quindi quando abbiamo il pallone non c'è nessuno davanti.

Bisogna passae alle 2 punte subito


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Dicembre 2017)

Bravo Ringhio ha messo in campo i migliori per affrontare l Inter è ordina di non fare possesso palla basso ma lanciare lungo e pressare.
Contentissimo fino a qui, mi sembrava un miracolo poter arrivare al secondo tempo senza subire gol.
Grande Antonio meglio di Gigi.


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Dicembre 2017)

siamo una squadra dal 10 al 14 posto..lentissimi..bonucci errori imbarazzanti..locatelli uno zombie...biglia non esiste..l'attacco non esiste..fa veramente male vederli giocare


----------



## Milanista (27 Dicembre 2017)

Sono allo stadio. Sto seguendo in particolare Bonucci, non so se in tv si nota, ma ha un atteggiamento scazzato, di sufficienza, come lo aveva l'ultimo periodo alla juve. Bel capitano della minchia mia. Mi viene voglia di accopparlo.

Per il resto, livello tecnico infimo di entrambe, ma è comunque palese che siamo più forti. Forza Milan.


----------



## 1972 (27 Dicembre 2017)

sono sfinito!


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Gattuso non si rende conto che dobbiamo giocare com le 2 punte? Fuori biglia o loca e dentro una punta per passare al 442


Si così a centrocampo ti mangiavano, già con 3 centrocampisti abbiamo concesso due gialli figurarsi con due.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Dicembre 2017)

Biglia la partita non la finisce, troppo scarso, pazzesco


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Il problema e' sempre il solito: la davanti non la buttiamo dentro.

Comunque gia Kalinic e' quello che e', ma c'e' da dire anche che finora non gli e' arrivato un cross in area decente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Io metterei dentro pornodivo per Biglia e farei fuori Kalinic per Cutrone o Silva


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Primo tempo equilibrato, ma noi quando difendiamo siamo sempre in apprensione. Abbiamo ansia, non abbiamo certezze. Un mix di errori di posizionamento ed errori individuali che crea sempre apprensione.

In attacco siamompiúnpresenti in area, ma questo progresso non basta a compensare i deficit evidenziati dietro.

Individualmente nessuno emerge nessuno da biasimare.

Se devo scegliere migliori e peggiori, Abate e Binaventura i migliori, Bonucci il peggiore, ma sono sfumature. Tutti tra 6- e 6+


----------



## Superpippo80 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Biglia e Kalinic sono il problema di questa squadra. Montolivo e Cutrone titolari fino a fine stagione.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il problema e' sempre il solito: la davanti non la buttiamo dentro.
> 
> Comunque gia Kalinic e' quello che e', ma c'e' da dire anche che finora non gli e' arrivato un cross in area decente



Si ma quando gli arriva la palla non è capace di tenerla. Almeno se la ricevi spalle alla porta non cadere come una pera e mettici un po di fisico. Vorrei proprio vedere Skriniar contro un attaccante vero quante stelle vedrebbe.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Si così a centrocampo ti mangiavano, già con 3 centrocampisti abbiamo concesso due gialli figurarsi con due.



allora 4312 togliendo uno dei 2 ammoniti, mettendo jack mezzala e suso trequartista


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Dicembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il problema e' sempre il solito: la davanti non la buttiamo dentro.
> 
> Comunque gia Kalinic e' quello che e', ma c'e' da dire anche che finora non gli e' arrivato un cross in area decente



Kalinic ci mette del suo ma Bonaventura e Suso fanno danni inenarrabili.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il problema e' sempre il solito: la davanti non la buttiamo dentro.
> 
> Comunque gia Kalinic e' quello che e', ma c'e' da dire anche che finora non gli e' arrivato un cross in area decente



kalinic nonè mai in area e comunque poco puo fare seè marcato da 2/3 difensori avversari. passare alle 2 punteb subito


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non ce la faremo mai
chi segna?
E se vai ai rigori figurati se saluta Antonio ne para di più di handacoso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Antonio Donnarumma comunque coi piedi mi pare decisamente migliore del fratello. Peccato per il resto


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non ce la faremo mai
> chi segna?
> E se vai ai rigori figurati se saluta Antonio ne para di più di handacoso



se vai ai rigori non abbiamo nessuno che puo tirarli.. si cagaano sotto


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Suso fa sempre la stessa inutile cosa. Rientra e sinistro dalla trequarti, con Abate che si era proposto almeno 3-4 volte libero. 

Comunque è evidentissimo che mancano almeno 2 giocatori capaci di ribaltare l'azione in velocità. Le colpe di Mirabelli sono sempre più evidenti di partita in partita.

Ah temo moltissimo per Biglia e Locatelli. Spero li cambi prima possibile, l'espulsione è dietro l'angolo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Suso fa sempre la stessa inutile cosa. Rientra e sinistro dalla trequarti, con Abate che si era proposto almeno 3-4 volte libero.
> 
> Comunque è evidentissimo che mancano almeno 2 giocatori capaci di ribaltare l'azione in velocità. Le colpe di Mirabelli sono sempre più evidenti di partita in partita.
> 
> Ah temo moltissimo per Biglia e Locatelli. Spero li cambi prima possibile, l'espulsione è dietro l'angolo



Tanto se anche la passa ad Abate che cambia? La spara alto a caso. Per me semplicemente non gliela da perché sa quanto fa schifo.

Sarà un caso, ma quando gioca Calabria, mi pare più propositivo nel dare la palla. Almeno lui sa crossare


----------



## Garrincha (27 Dicembre 2017)

Milan graziato dall'arbitro in due occasioni almeno che erano praticamente gol, non avesse visto o deciso diversamente il risultato sarebbe diverso, si balla e si rincula troppo quando l'Inter attacca, così è solo questione di tempo


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tanto se anche la passa ad Abate che cambia? La spara alto a caso. Per me semplicemente non gliela da perché sa quanto fa schifo



Ma si, infatti...


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non so, sto vedendo un'altra partita evidentemente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma si, infatti...



Non lo dico per scherzare comunque. Ho proprio questa sensazione, pure Bonaventura mi da questa idea quando non da la palla. Non c'è la minima fiducia in certi compagni, e non si può fargliene torto.

Come aggiunto dopo poi, quando gioca Calabria Suso mi sembra molto più propenso a passare, visto che almeno lui i cross li fa bene


----------



## Victorss (27 Dicembre 2017)

Suso sta rompendo le palle, deve piantarla di giocare da solo. 
Locatelli se non lo cambia non finisce la partita però con lui a cc e Jack esterno molto meglio, è da inizio anno che lo dico che Jack deve fare l esterno del tridente.


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Dicembre 2017)

Calabria non può tener perisic, è Ignazio quelli giusto


----------



## Lambro (27 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Primo tempo equilibrato, ma noi quando difendiamo siamo sempre in apprensione. Abbiamo ansia, non abbiamo certezze. Un mix di errori di posizionamento ed errori individuali che crea sempre apprensione.
> 
> In attacco siamompiúnpresenti in area, ma questo progresso non basta a compensare i deficit evidenziati dietro.
> 
> ...



e copriamo malissimo la parte centrale quando loro sono in fascia, locatelli va troppo vicino a rr e lascia sempre buchi sul centro sinistra ad esempio, han provato la percussione proprio in quel buco 3 o 4 volte pericolosamente.
bonucci non ha azzeccato che il 10% dei passaggi lunghi.
Suso fa' sempre la stessa cosa pero' senza di lui siamo il nulla cosmico in attacco o giu' di li'.
VIVA VIVA la var, che ormai è diventata indispensabile in questo calcio velocissimo.
Kalinic l'ho difeso finchè ho potuto, ma ora mi sta' veramente qua la sua mediocrita' nell'area di rigore, cioè di là ad icardi è capitata una MEZZA palla di testa girato alle spalle e ormai la mette all'incrocio.

cmq la perdiamo sicuro o ai rigori o per qualche vaccata.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

ci vuole poco a metteer chalanoglu per jack, cutrone per kalinic silva per biglia/loca


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ranicchia placca Kalinic.... fallo in attacco! Maper piacere!


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

arbitraggio scandaloso.. io devo ancora capie che falo ci ha fischiato ad inizio primo tempo su angonolo per noi dove si vede nettamente ch romgnoli viene trattenuto e cade


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tanto se anche la passa ad Abate che cambia? La spara alto a caso. Per me semplicemente non gliela da perché sa quanto fa schifo.
> 
> Sarà un caso, ma quando gioca Calabria, mi pare più propositivo nel dare la palla. Almeno lui sa crossare




Ma non è una motivazione corretta sinceramente. Anche perchè il suo prodotto è peggio del cross di abate.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non lo dico per scherzare comunque. Ho proprio questa sensazione, pure Bonaventura mi da questa idea quando non da la palla. Non c'è la minima fiducia in certi compagni, e non si può fargliene torto.
> 
> Come aggiunto dopo poi, quando gioca Calabria Suso mi sembra molto più propenso a passare, visto che almeno lui i cross li fa bene



Anche io non stavo scherzando, per me sia Suso che Bonavenntura non passano la palla perchè i terzini la sprecherebbero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non siamo in grado di fare neanche una ripartenza, l'unico modo per fare gol è un calcio piazzato o una sculata clamorosa


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

abate rotto, che grazia.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

cambio sprecato.. che schifo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Finira 7 tiri a 1, come al solito...


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Dicembre 2017)

Perfetto così vedremo chi voleva Calabria al posto di Abate se diceva bene.
Per me Ignazio era l unico in grado di tenere Perisic.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> e copriamo malissimo la parte centrale quando loro sono in fascia, locatelli va troppo vicino a rr e lascia sempre buchi sul centro sinistra ad esempio, han provato la percussione proprio in quel buco 3 o 4 volte pericolosamente.
> bonucci non ha azzeccato che il 10% dei passaggi lunghi.
> Suso fa' sempre la stessa cosa pero' senza di lui siamo il nulla cosmico in attacco o giu' di li'.
> VIVA VIVA la var, che ormai è diventata indispensabile in questo calcio velocissimo.
> ...



La cosa che odio di più di Kalinic è l'incapacità di protegger palla, riesce solo a giocarla bassa, 1-2 tocchi, ma una punta non può esser solo questo. Anche Cutrone è più bravo, prende fallo o la riesce a proteggere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic aveva perso una palla pericolossima, per fortuna ha fischiato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Perfetto così vedremo chi voleva Calabria al posto di Abate se diceva bene.
> Per me Ignazio era l unico in grado di tenere Perisic.



In realtà ho scritto una cosa diversa. Quando gioca calabria suso la passa di più, tutto qui


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Uccidete il demente croato


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Locatelli chiede (=toglie) palla a Suso e combina un disastro


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ecco una punta, Icardi.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Icardi si che può fare reparto da solo. 
Kalinic no.
Perché Nessuno lo capisce?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Basta, BASTA. Perché gioca questo???


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

togli Kalinic basta basta basta


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Bravo Antonio, esce meglio di Gigio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Kessiè sta giocando bene. Più di una volta ha fatto dei buoni passaggi, non semplici


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non abbiamo i giocatori per giocare ad 1 puntaaaa 

BASTAAAA


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non ne prende una. Mi chiedo come si possa criticare Silva se questo qui gioca sempre


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

donnarumma  

è meglio del fratello


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi rodriguez non ne azzecca una


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Pure Rodriguez ma che ha? I cross li faceva meravigliosamente...

che parata di donnarumma!!! 
Locatelli idiota.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Miracolissimo


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ahhhhhhhh

Grande parata


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

La dimostrazione pratica che non serve un portiere della madonna da 6 milioni l'anno a una squadra...


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Dicembre 2017)

rodruiguez crossa peggio di abate


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Maledetto Locatelli


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Che asino joao mario


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Più che miracolo è un colpo di reni


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ma deridevamo l'acquisto di Vicino, ma Romagnoli che problemi ha? È un mollusco


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Locatelli è un ******* comunque


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Disastroso Locatelli.
Kalinic distrutto da Skriniar
Rodriguez irriconoscibile 
Ottimo Kessie


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Il prossimo che parla di Locatelli titolare lo sbrano...


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Fuori Locatelli e dentro una puntaaa


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Deve togliere Locatelli


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Dicembre 2017)

Locatelli incomprensibile, come si fa a temporeggiare marcato in quel modo, bah.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Che giocatore però Icardi, ha dato una palla a Joao Mario che kalinic se la sogna


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Biglia ti sto odiando


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Cosa aspetta a fare dei cambi? Dai Rino, su


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

biglia e locatelli quanti palloni stanno perdendo ? giocano in punta di piedi per paura del secondo giallo....

via, togliere entrambi.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ma Biglia deve proprio continuare a giocare? È cieco Gattuso?


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Tranquilli che ora entra montolivo e non Silva cutrone o chalanoglu


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Cioè Kalinic va giù che è una bellezza ad ogni tocchetto


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ma nooooooooooo......Jack!!!!


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

E quando segna sto somaro!

Maledetto!


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Allucinante


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Dicembre 2017)

ma che si è mangiato...no vabbè


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non ci credo.... Non ci credo... Era vuota la porta


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Biglia deve giocare e noi dobbiamo sperare che cresca, inutile continuare a lamentarsi, non ce ne sono di migliori in panchina.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Che ha sbagliato


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ce la stiamo giocando, forza ragazzi.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Mettesse il turco e Bonaventura interno di centrocampo. Locatelli ogni minuto che passa è richioso


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Fuori Locatelli.
Dentro cutrone.
Bonaventura mezzala.


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ok adesso con Borja Valero non vediamo più palla in mezzo


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Kessie tanta corsa e sta rifornendo di palloni Suso


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

figurarsi se kalinc era in area


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Dentro Cutrone


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Si ma Kalinic non ne tiene una...


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Dicembre 2017)

Un centrocampo indecente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non capisco perché non cambia, e dire che nelle prime partite faceva i cambi prestissimo


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non ne posso più di Kalinic..


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Sveglia Suso, oggi male


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Locatelli non può fare quel ruolo l, non ha dinamismo


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skriniar per favore rompi il malleolo a kalinic


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Basta con Locatelli...BASTA...
O passa indietro o perde palla...BASTAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Skriniar per favore rompi il malleolo a kalinic


Ti ha ascoltato


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

suso che si fa annullare da nagatomo....bah...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Speriamo si sia infortunato


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Siamo sulle gambe..


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Finalmente ammonito sto scriniera


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Bene l ammonizione a Skriniar


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Vediamo se si rende utile


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

E chiede pure cosa ha fatto, è un arancione più che un giallo.. a esser buoni


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Dicembre 2017)

si ma il turco e' troppo lento


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Vediamo sto turco, speriamo bene, nell'ultima è stato inutile il suo ingresso


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Il ragazzino li purga per me


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ciao Silva..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Al parziale del 75’ siamo 12 tiri a 3 per noi.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Si è mosso più cutrone di kalinic


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Hanno sfondato Kalinic...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Dai che è la volta buona che non lo vediamo per qualche partita Kalinic


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Dai kalinic fuori qualche mese


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Rodriguez oggi lo odio, peggior prestazione da quando è al Milan


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Sta pippa si è pure infortunata, speranze di venderlo in cina pari a 0


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

2 cambi pe infortunio, altro colpo di fortuna, anzi 3 con quello di Storari nel riscaldamento


----------



## uolfetto (27 Dicembre 2017)

che tocca leggere, gente che augura infortuni ai propri giocatori. che fine che abbiamo fatto.


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Dicembre 2017)

ma mandiamolo in turchia va..


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

Arghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Finora nella partita non sono ancoraa stati insultati solo Romagnoli e Kessie.

Eppure siamo li con lamgrande Inter.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non ce ne va bene una quest9 anno


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

quando si incontrano la squadra più fortunata e quella più sfigata...


----------



## Mika (27 Dicembre 2017)

Una sfiga assurda...


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

C'è da dire che mai una volta ci dice bene


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Kessie cosa tiriiiiiii ne hai due accantoooo


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Sembra ala finale di coppa Italia di 2 anni fa.. noi facciamo la partita è la Juve segna. Adesso l'inter farà goal


----------



## Mika (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stagione nata male sotto tutti i punti di vista, nulla da dire.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Lo vedete che tutte le occasioni sfinter sono contropiedi innescati da orrori nostri??


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> che tocca leggere, gente che augura infortuni ai propri giocatori. che fine che abbiamo fatto.



Una vergogna. 
E nin si puó nenache insultarli perché ognuno ha diritto di espressione....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Rodriguez si è involuto in maniera pazzesca


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

ranocchia abbraccia cutrone, niente.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Rigore netto


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Per un tocco di MOLTO più leggero e a palla irraggiungibile...all'andata di campionato ci hanno fischiato rigore contro...

VARI DI MELMA


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ma il rigore su Cutrone????


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Hakan alto a sinistra, Bonaventura a centrocampo


----------



## Mika (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ma figuriamoci se ci danno un rigore a noi...


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Rigore nettissimo. 
la var?


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Dicembre 2017)

Bravo Cutrone.


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

più che un turco na turca


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque anche Cutrone si deve dare una svegliata...nell'era della VAR appena ti senti tenere in area DEVI PROTESTARE SUBITO...altrimenti l'arbitro non chiede nemmeno silent check


----------



## Mika (27 Dicembre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque anche Cutrone si deve dare una svegliata...nell'era della VAR appena ti senti tenere in area DEVI PROTESTARE SUBITO...altrimenti l'arbitro non chiede nemmeno silent check



Se protesta viene ammonito.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Muezzin Valero


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Antonio titolare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Far entrare il turco è stato un errore, fin ora invisibile proprio


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Dicembre 2017)

Kessie ha sbagliato praticamente tutto.


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Mamma mia Kessie...poteva mettere la ciliegina su una buona prestazione e mi manca la palla....


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Togliete i pesi a Rodriguez!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

noooo


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

ma da quanti secoli è che non facciamo un gol ? da benevento ? o dal verona in coppa italia ?


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

bravo il turco qua


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Siamo sfigatisssimi oh


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

handanovic ha fatto un'uscita che Gigio si sogna


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

ma come si fa a non vincerla dai


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

quanto è lento sto diamine di turco


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

segna il turco


----------



## Garrincha (27 Dicembre 2017)

Edit


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Abbiamo un problema gravissimo in attacco comunque, a gennaio devono pigliare qualcuno


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

ma come hanno fatto questi qua a essere primi in classifica fino a 2 giornate fa ?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Kessie ha sbagliato praticamente tutto.



E con questo si salva solo Romagnoli (e Cutrone per minutaggio).

Gli altri dai commenti tutti inguardabili.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

A tratti le manovre d attacco del Milan sono buone, daiiiiiiiii


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque abbiamo forse l'11 più decente da presentare. Insistesse così ora. Magari a Gennaio con 2 inserimenti a centrocampo e sulle ali, forse riusciamo a risalire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non stiamo giocando male cacchio !!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non stiamo giocando male cacchio !!!!



Infatti. Anche in altre partite comunque uguale, il problema è che non facciamo un gol manco a pagare


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E con questo si salva solo Romagnoli (e Cutrone per minutaggio).
> 
> Gli altri dai commenti tutti inguardabili.



Kessie oggi ha dominato in lungo ed in largo a centrocampo, ora è cotto.
Per il potenziale che ha non lo cambierei con quasi nessuno in serie A, l'unico acquisto sicuramente azzeccato.


----------



## Lambro (27 Dicembre 2017)

bè meriteremmo di vincere credo, siamo veramente S F O R T U N A T I nei rimpalli nelle conclusioni tra pali gol a porta vuota sbagliati e miracoli dei portieri, non ce ne gira una.

al tiro deviato di suso con la palla che lenta lenta usciva a mezzo metro dal palo ho capito definitivamente che questa è un'annata MALEDETTA

miglior prestazione stagionale anche di Kessie, sui livelli di inizio stagione.

mi spiace per locatelli che come mezz'ala non ha futuro, inguardabile, non ha il passo l'inserimento il dribbling stretto, non ha NULLA per giocare in quel ruolo, per di piu' anche a fiato l'ho visto male visto che gia' al 65esimo arrancava come un pazzo, è un esperimento da non continuare.
decisamente piu' frizzante il turco.

romagnoli monstre.


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non stiamo giocando male cacchio !!!!



No affatto, persino Chalanoglu da esterno sembra rinato.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Questa dovrebbe essere l 11 titolare.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

*Milan - Inter 0-0

Si va ai supplementari*


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Anche fisicamente il Milan mi sembra messo bene


----------



## Superpippo80 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Cmq la pochezza al tiro di Kessie è disarmante


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Se andiamo ai rigori vincono loro al 100%.


----------



## Casnop (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un problema gravissimo in attacco comunque, a gennaio devono pigliare qualcuno


Credo che appaia evidente anche ad un cieco. Stasera, comunque, un Milan discreto, in netto miglioramento di condizione.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Dicembre 2017)

Chiunque si qualifichi deve chiedere scusa al Pordenone.

Noi siamo indecenti e imbarazzanti


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan - Inter 0-0
> 
> Si va ai supplementari*



Ottima partita la nostra. E meritavamo di vincere.

Ora però vediamo di passare.


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Al novantesimo avremmo dovuto aver vinto...ora la veggo più buia


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Migliore Kessie per distacco, senza ombra di dubbio.
Male i terzini ed i 2 sostituiti.
Daiiiiiiii

Ragazzi, abbiamo 4 rigoristi in campo, stiamo calmi


----------



## Milanista (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ripeto. Dallo stadio, sto vedendo un buon Milan, per la prima volta fisicamente a posto. Assolutamente superiori all'Inter. La Turca bene. Cura Gattuso, o cacciata di Montella, che finalmente da qualche frutto.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stiamo facendo la partita della vita, speriamo che la fortuna giri dalla nostra parte per una volta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Credo che appaia evidente anche ad un cieco. Stasera, comunque, un Milan discreto, in netto miglioramento di condizione.



Il fatto è che ogni partita mi pare sempre più grave la cosa. Fino a un mese fa questa sensazione di impotenza totale nel segnare non la vedevo. Magari qualche difficoltà, ma impotenza totale no. E' disarmante veder rovinate buone prestazioni per la mancanza di finalizzazione


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se andiamo ai rigori vincono loro al 100%.



Handanovic é il migliore pararigori al mondo, noi sentiamo di piú la pressione,..... ma abbiamo l’effetto Antonio miracolo a Milano..... chissá


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Dicembre 2017)

Bella partita fino ad ora da parte nostra. Manca ancora qualcosa, soprattutto lì davanti, ma vedo alcuni giocatori in crescita.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Dicembre 2017)

Il Milan è in difficoltà da inizio campionato ma sta Inter non scherza.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Il Milan è il solito Milan che negli ultimi 20 metri fa fatica a trovare cinismo. L'Inter costruendo molto meno di noi ha avuto le occasioni più nette, e sta tutta li la differenza. 

Se questo attacco fosse forte avrebbe visto tutta un'altra stagione mannaggia! 

Anche stasera se li sull'esterno sinistro ci fosse stato un Keita al posto di Calhanoglu avremmo potuto fare goal diverse volte.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Per la prima volta da un pezzo si è visto un discreto Milan.

Siamo stati sfortunatissimi e ovviamente la sfangheranno i maledetti con un colpo di culo.


----------



## Lambro (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che ogni partita mi pare sempre più grave la cosa. Fino a un mese fa questa sensazione di impotenza totale nel segnare non la vedevo. Magari qualche difficoltà, ma impotenza totale no. E' disarmante veder rovinate buone prestazioni per la mancanza di finalizzazione



passi li problema centravanti che di 3 non ne abbiamo uno decisivo, ma anche i pali ci dicono malissimo (undicesimo legno stagionale), e soprattutto non abbiamo gente che salta l'uomo , questo diventa terrificante se Suso non è in giornata.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Dicembre 2017)

Hakan esterno a sinistra può far bene ma deve metterci più grinta, gioca ancora troppo molle e a ritmi da campionato del dopolavoro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che ogni partita mi pare sempre più grave la cosa. Fino a un mese fa questa sensazione di impotenza totale nel segnare non la vedevo. Magari qualche difficoltà, ma impotenza totale no. E' disarmante veder rovinate buone prestazioni per la mancanza di finalizzazione



É lerché non siamo abbastanza compatti, essendo lunghi spesso in area lkattaccante é solo.
Fossimo,piú comoatti riusciremmoa portare di piú esterni e mezz’ali in area e segneremo di piú.
Giocando cosí servirebbe un Icardi.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ma della trattenuta di ranocchia su Cutrone nettissima nessuno ne parla?


----------



## 1972 (27 Dicembre 2017)

ho smesso subito di vederla perche' non me regge la pompa. come stiamo messi fisicamente?


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

che disastro chala.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Dicembre 2017)

Comunuqe avessimo Conti penso che sarebbe un'altra storia. Una catena Suso-Conti farebbe molto bene anche solo per un semplice motivo: avremmo un'alternativa offensiva importante. Ora, quando Suso attacca, lo marcano in modo che non possa giocarla sul sinistro, ma se lui potesse scaricare a destra su un terzino che fa sovrapposizione (Conti appunto), allora il suo marcatore sarebbe costretto a provare di bloccare le due opzione, un suo rientro sul sinistro per un tiro o un passaggio, e il suo eventuale scarico sulla destra.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Chi critica Kessie tecnicamente riguardi che giocata ha fatto in scioltezza


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

non c'è verso di segnare


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non la passa mai suso. Mai.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Biglia molto bene in copertura nel secondo tempo e nel supplementare.

Va recupertao.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

L'arbitro lo sa che non è stato fischiare un fallo a cutrone?


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Dicembre 2017)

Chalanoglu deve svegliarsi e assumersi qualche resposabilità in pìù rispetto al passaggino. Dribbling e tiro, creare superiorità, aggredire. O la capisce o, ahimé perché mi piace(va) come acquisto, a quel punto è giusto che il campo lo veda poco.


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Dicembre 2017)

davanti siamo messi propio male..kalinic, cutrone, silva..ma


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Eder conle squadre cosí stanche é molto pericoloso.

Giocatore che a noi manca


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

dai dai daiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

se esiste un dio in qualche modo deve farcela vincere


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

daiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Dicembre 2017)

Chalanoglu si è drogato alla fine dei tempi regolamentari? È un altro


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Romagnoli migliore in campo


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stasera non gli possiamo dire nulla. Scarsi in parte, ma ci stanno mettendo tutto. Avessimo giocato sempre così, ora stavamo nel gruppo di testa.


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ci hanno rubato anche un calcio d'angolo...mettiamolo in elenco


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Primo scontro diretto che meritiamo di vincere


----------



## Lambro (27 Dicembre 2017)

come possiamo non segnare in questa partita, è incredibile, siamo maledetti


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> se esiste un dio in qualche modo deve farcela vincere



Non oso immaginare come la sfangheranno i nati dopo... Dio è girato dall altra parte.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

ma sto scrigno ha l'immunità ?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Certo che ringhio la cura vegana manco sa cosa sia.... C ha Na panza....


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

007 Skriniar licenza d'uccidere


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Era secondo giallo quello


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skriniar da secondo giallo


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

goooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll

CUTRONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

cutrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skriniar doveva essere sotto la doccia da un pezzo.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2017)

*Gooooooooooooooollllll

Cutrone*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ditemi che non l annullanooooo


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Titolare fisso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Dicembre 2017)

Periciccccc


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

dio mi ascolta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

M e r i t a t i s s i m o


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Grande Cutroooooo. La differenza con kalinic è tutta qui!!


----------



## diavolo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Grande CUTRONEEEEEE


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

L'avevo scritto che la buttava dentro il ragazzino


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Spegnete la varrrr


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## gabri (27 Dicembre 2017)

Dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ohhh


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Dicembre 2017)

Madò!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> dio mi ascolta



Si, si è voltato


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Dicembre 2017)

finalmente


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2017)

Solo lui poteva segnare....solo luiii....l'unico attaccante che abbiamo alla fine


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic saluta la tua titolarità


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Dicembre 2017)

Mamma mia Cutrone, godo soprattutto per quel ***** di Skriniar


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Grande Patrick !!!!!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Calma mancano altri 15 minuti


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

S.Siro è una bolgia!!!


----------



## Lambro (27 Dicembre 2017)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL!!!!

VAI CUTRONEEEEEE

se la var lo annullava mi buttavo giu' dalla finestra


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Dicembre 2017)

per 15 minuti spegno la televisione


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Dicembre 2017)

Paaaaatriiiiiiick!!! Ti amo!! Veramente un leone che lotta per la maglia, l’unico!
Non ci sono dubbi tra lui, Kalinic e Silva.


----------



## Cataldinho (27 Dicembre 2017)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Pazzesco Cutrone!!! Miglior attaccante in rosa, ma nettamente.


----------



## 1972 (27 Dicembre 2017)

oh rega' come stamo messi?


----------



## Kaw (27 Dicembre 2017)

Raga sto male, non li reggo questi ultimi 15


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non facciamo cavolate ora


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Un po' di giustizia ci voleva


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Chi avrà mai fatto l'assist?


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ragazzi portiamola a casa. Se vinciamo questa svoltiamo la stagione. Me lo sento!
FORZA!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Dicembre 2017)

Godo per quel suino di Skriniar che faceva il grosso con Patrick!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Dicembre 2017)

Calmi che è ancora lunga... 
portiamoci a casa sto derby!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

200 mln spesi e ci deve trascinare un primavera. 

cmq cutrone 9 gol stagionali e avrà giocato la metà di kalinic.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Vediamo di non fare la vaccata di chiuderci dietro a soffrire


----------



## Heaven (27 Dicembre 2017)

Grandissimo Cutrone, a prescindere da come finirà abbiamo fatto un ottima gara


----------



## Djici (27 Dicembre 2017)

Suso inventa calcio.
Cutrone cattivo come una vecchia legenda rossonera.

Dai !


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

si ma adesso non facciamo 15 minuti di barricate però.


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

ORA dobbiamo dimostrare di essere squadra...dobbiamo reggere alla loro prevedibile reazione...e anzi...dobbiamo provare a chiuderla!!!

DAI RAGAZZI


----------



## Nopain (27 Dicembre 2017)

Che bello vedere un ragazzo così giovane che bagna il naso a tutti gli altri in rosa! Perché per voglia e fame è imbattibile


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Dicembre 2017)

In pratica oggi i migliori sono stati Suso, Cutrone e Romagnoli. Qualche domanda bisogna pure che se la facciano là in alto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 200 mln spesi e ci deve trascinare un primavera.
> 
> cmq cutrone 9 gol stagionali e avrà giocato la metà di kalinic.


 numeri agghiaccianti che devono far riflettere


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> In pratica oggi i migliori sono stati Suso, Cutrone e Romagnoli. Qualche domanda bisogna pure che se la facciano là in alto.



Kessie ha fatto una partita monstre


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Bonucci sti passaggi


----------



## Aron (27 Dicembre 2017)

Me ne sbatto dei soldi spesi. Spazio solo a chi ci tiene davvero e a chi ha attributi d'acciaio come Cutrone


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ammonito con un tempo di ritardo


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

In campo assieme Suso bonaventura e chalanoglu.. mostruosamente bello


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stanno mettendo anche intelligenza e furbizia i vari suso, Bonaventura, chalanoglu a torellare


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

bravissimo jack


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

E te pareva pure Kessie si è fatto male


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> In pratica oggi i migliori sono stati Suso, Cutrone e Romagnoli. Qualche domanda bisogna pure che se la facciano là in alto.



kessiè secondo me ha tenuto in piedi il centrocampo da solo. 

facendo pure sgroppate in avanti.


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Biglia è cresciuto molto con il passare dei minuti...

Kessie non fare scherzi eh!!!


----------



## Casnop (27 Dicembre 2017)

Calhanoglu molto dentro il gioco, molti palloni recuperati in tackles. A quando la sua celebre castagna?


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Kessie ha fatto una partita monstre



il migliore nettamente


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Speriamo stiamo crampi e basta.
Un kessie così ci serve come il pane


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Dai ragazzi.... Dateci una gioia.... Una


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Bravo Biglia cresciuto moltissimo


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

E quando finisce mamma mia


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Dai ragazzi dai.....


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ripartire da questo 11.
Ti prego Rino non fare cavolate a Firenze


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

MONUMENTALE Kessie


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Kessie allucinante


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Cutrone e Kessie eroici


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

cutrone vero lottatore


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Se questo fallo di borja l'avesse fatto balotelli gli avrebbero dato il rosso diretto.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ripartire da questo 11.
> Ti prego Rino non fare cavolate a Firenze



Esatto.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ci vuole questa vittoria... Sopratutto per il morale e dare una bella carica di fiducia


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Questa fame rabbiosa (con anche una certa lucidità) la voglio vedere in Europa league!!


----------



## Casnop (27 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bravo Biglia cresciuto moltissimo


Cresciuto nel corso della partita, ora sostenuto dal centrocampo e da trequarti che si abbassano a ricevere il pallone da lui lanciato e ripartire. Recuperato.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

E Andiamoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## diavolo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Finitaa


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Dai caxxxxxoooooo


----------



## alcyppa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Godo


----------



## Casnop (27 Dicembre 2017)

Che dire? Meritatissimo. Per intensità e continuità di gioco, il miglior Milan dell'anno, contro una signora squadra. I problemi ci sono, evidenti, carenza di organico in alcuni ruoli, ma da qualche parte occorre ripartire. Facciamolo da qui, da stasera.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Vai ringhio ooooo o vai mi


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Dicembre 2017)

Bravi ragazzi


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Dicembre 2017)

E vai!!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Dicembre 2017)

Finalmente una gioia.. ancora non ci credo...


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Questa gara dimostra che possiamo anche noi essere SQUADRA...ora dobbiamo dimostrare di saper CONTINUARE A ESSERE SQUADRA


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Grandissimi. Giocassimo sempre con questa grinta... Cutrone merita di essere il titolare, assolutamente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Dicembre 2017)

Alzala Leo, alzala!!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2017)

Il presidente sotto la curva Aahahahaaahahahahah


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii vaaaaaaaai !!! Cutrone leone!

Kessiè oggi una partita pazzesca!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Finita, grandi ragazzi!!!!


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque non bisogna far più partire Yonghong Li!!!


----------



## Kaw (27 Dicembre 2017)

Questa sera, grazie ragazzi!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Dicembre 2017)

Finalmente una bella serata di calcio

Ora basta tentennare, cutrone DEVE essere titolare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

É finita. Vittoria bella e meritata.

Grazie ragazzi.

Un abbraccio ai compagni di tifo che come me vogliono sostenere e non criticare questa squadra, piena di difetti, ma con il rosso e il nero sulla pelle.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Felice per la vittoria, tra l'altro è stata anche una bella partita da vedere, molto accesa e divertente


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Dicembre 2017)

Andiamo a comandare cit Zhang

Bravissimo Gattuso, dopo la peggiore partita è arrivata la migliore, spompati ma eravamo in campo bene, certo giocavamo contro una squadra immonda


----------



## Miro (27 Dicembre 2017)

Antonio Donnarumma miglior acquisto dell'estate.


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Spero che Kalinici si infortuni che non ce la faccio più



E adesso ringraziatemi per le mie macumbe


----------



## Aron (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non so quanti meriti nostri ci siano e quanto sia l?inter in periodo no, ma in questo momento chissenefrega. 

Godiamoci la vittoria!!


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Dicembre 2017)

benissimo adesso mi posso vedere gli ultimi 15 minuti tranquillo non potevo vederla


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Donnarumma 8

Abate 6,5
Bonucci 6
Romagnoli 7
Rodriguez 6-

Kessie 8
Biglia 7
Locatelli 4,5

Suso 6,5
Kalinic 5
Bonaventura 6,5

Calabria 6
Cutrone 9
Calhanouglu 6+

Gattuso 8 - Per la grinta che ha mostrato la squadra. Ora forse hai capito gli 11 su cui iniziare le stagione. Non facciamo errori.


----------



## de sica (27 Dicembre 2017)

Seeeeeeeeeee a casa melme


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Dicembre 2017)

Una vittoria che vale moltissimo.


----------



## Casnop (27 Dicembre 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Antonio Donnarumma miglior acquisto dell'estate.


Diciamo che può giocare nel Milan.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Dicembre 2017)

olè


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non sarebbe male battere anche A Lazie


----------



## Anguus (27 Dicembre 2017)

Finalmente ho visto in campo 11 leoni dal 1' al 120'. Calhanoglu non era MAI entrato così in campo, Biglia seppur da fermo non ha mollato un metro, Kessie trattore, Cutrone Milanista vero. L'unico che mi ha fatto bestemmiare una serata intera Ricardo Rodriguez, non capisco cosa sia e che ruolo vuole giocare.


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ci voleva!!!
Felicissimo per Gattuso!


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Con un portiere che para si vincono le partite..


----------



## Milanista (27 Dicembre 2017)

Grazie Ringhio. Vedere la squadra in palla, godersi in campo dal vivo Suso, Bonaventura, Cahlanoglu e Cutrone insieme, infliggere la terza sconfitta consecutiva alle melme... grazie per la serata magnifica.


----------



## Anguus (27 Dicembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Diciamo che può giocare nel Milan.



Ci ha messo un cuore e un impegno straordinario..ed era l'ultimo con l'obbligo di farlo, si è preso del parassita dalla curva e non so quanti altri al suo posto avrebbero giocato con quest'animo questa partita.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Questi 11 in campo nel tempo supplementare dovrebbero essere gli 11 titolari sempre.
Ci vuole poco a capirlo?
Rino ora non fare cavolate a Firenze e metti questa formazione.


----------



## Superpippo80 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Chi non salta è nerazzurro eh eh!!!


----------



## Casnop (27 Dicembre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe male battere anche A Lazie


Questa squadra può essere un veicolo da Coppa, da match dentro o fuori, il cuore oltre l'ostacolo, pioggia, lacrime e Gattuso. Con i limiti di organico che ha, è difficile pretendere una continuità da campionato. Abbiamo però due Coppe, quest'anno. Pensiamo ad un buon innesto in attacco a gennaio, e proviamoci.


----------



## Aron (27 Dicembre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque non bisogna far più partire Yonghong Li!!!



ahahahahah!


----------



## Lambro (27 Dicembre 2017)

Grandissima partita, oggi il miglior milan stagionale contro un avversario forte ,ma in crisi.
spariti perisic e candreva i nerazzurri non sono nulla.
poi ti gira perchè joao mario sbaglia un gol incredibile, ma pure noi pali gol sbagliati a porta vuota, infortuni incredibili dei 2 portieri uno dopo l'altro.

grande antonio donnarumma veramente abbiamo il portiere in casa!!!!!!!!!!!


ma posso dirlo, sabato a firenze abbiamo la peggior squadra possibile contro, è qui che devi vedere se davvero la stagione è girata.
se vinci la' allora cambia tutto, se perdi allora oggi è stata solo una partita contro una squadra in crisi e finita li'.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Si gode finalmente !!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

20 tiri a 6 e per la Rai dobbiamo accendere un cero ad Antonio Donnarumma...


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Dicembre 2017)

Il Milan è un leone notevolmente ferito, ma quello di stasera è un morso che fa bene a noi e male agli sfinteristi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2017)

Grandissimo saluda andonio!


----------



## wfiesso (27 Dicembre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque non bisogna far più partire Yonghong Li!!!



A costo di tenerlo in ostaggio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque i derby di coppa finiscono sempre allo stesso modo. 
Milano è sempre stata e sarà sempre rossonera.


----------



## Aron (27 Dicembre 2017)

Non so quanti meriti nostri ci siano e quanto sia l?inter in periodo no, ma in questo momento chissenefrega. 

Godiamoci la vittoria!!


----------



## Cataldinho (27 Dicembre 2017)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ci ha messo un cuore e un impegno straordinario..ed era l'ultimo con l'obbligo di farlo, si è preso del parassita dalla curva e non so quanti altri al suo posto avrebbero giocato con quest'animo questa partita.



Vero, una ottima partita, sempre attento e anche con un po di fortuna che non guasta. La curva gli dovrebbe delle scuse.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Dicembre 2017)

Catena di destra Abate/Calabria (in attesa di Conti), Kessiè e Suso.
Catena di sinistra Rodriguez (non quello di stasera, ma quello che sa giocare ad altri livelli), Bonaventura e Chalanoglu.
Spina dorsale: Cutrone, Biglia, Bonucci-Romagnoli.
In porta: un Donnarumma a caso.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Dicembre 2017)

Bene il risultato e l'impegno, siamo lontani dall'essere una squadra decente ma un passo alla volta forse ce la faremo.
Felice per Gattuso, non ci credevo.
Ma l'Inter come fa ad avere questa classifica


----------



## Superpippo80 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Se Kessie avesse anche il tiro sarebbe uno dei primi 3 centrocampisti d'Europa.
Finalmente un Milan ordinato e grintoso. Cutrone non può non essere titolare.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Dicembre 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Catena di destra Abate/Calabria (in attesa di Conti), Kessiè e Suso.
> Catena di sinistra Rodriguez (non quello di stasera, ma quello che sa giocare ad altri livelli), Bonaventura e Chalanoglu.
> Spina dorsale: Calabria, Biglia, Bonucci-Romagnoli.
> In porta: un Donnarumma a caso.



Concordo ma con Curtone al posto di Calabria


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2017)

godo soprattutto per questo qua e per spalletti.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Dopo dozzine di delusioni e sconforto finalmente sono tornato ad emozionarmi per una partita del Milan. 
Non eccellenti ma tanto cuore, è qui che si vede quello che sta facendo Gattuso, e comunque vada io sono con lui fino all'ultimo ormai.
Presenti!


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Godooooooo
Vincere con sti schifosi mi fa impazzire!


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Dicembre 2017)

Antonio 8 grande, da più sicurezza del fratello titolare
Abate 7 benone tiene Perisic fino all infortunio (Calabria, 7,5 non fa rimpiangere Abate, anzi fa dribbling da brasiliano)
Rodríguez 7 benissimo, fa tutto ciò che farebbe un regista 
Romagnoli 7
Bonucci 7,5 benissimo da sicurezza
Biglia 6,5 non è al massimo
Kessie 9 il migliore in Italia, un giocatore così vale 100 milioni
Locatelli 5,5 non va bene così forse pero l ammonizione non la meritava (Chalanoglu 6,5 da esterno sembra un altro)
Suso 8 fuoriclasse che assist
Bonaventura 7,5 che qualità, con Gattuso sembra rinato 
Kalinic 7 bene, molto bene fino all infortunio (Cutrone 8,5 idolo)

Gattuso 8,5 grande, il cambio Chala-Loca ha deciso la partita, il modulo il gioco tutto perfetto, fiducia a colui che ci sta mettendo cuore e anima


----------



## Aron (27 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si gode finalmente !!!



Era ora


----------



## Lambro (27 Dicembre 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> godo soprattutto per questo qua e per spalletti.



nel calcio c'è una legge, non sbruffonare mai MAI, perchè prima o poi tutto ti ritorna e soprattutto vai a svegliare qualcosina in più negli avversari.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Dicembre 2017)

Caressa: «Il Milan che vince il derby? Può essere anche che un asteroide colpisca la terra»

Tutto merito suo


----------



## Lambro (27 Dicembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Caressa: «Il Milan che vince il derby? Può essere anche che un asteroide colpisca la terra»
> 
> Tutto merito suo



non ne piglia una lol, grande FABBIO


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> godo soprattutto per questo qua e per spalletti.



Come si dice: ride bene chi ride ultimo.


----------



## IDRIVE (27 Dicembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Caressa: «Il Milan che vince il derby? Può essere anche che un asteroide colpisca la terra»
> 
> Tutto merito suo


Incredibbbile!!!


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Dicembre 2017)

A.Donnarumma 7,5 dai fischi agli applausi
Rodriguez 6,5 molto bene 
Bonucci 6
Romagnoli 6
Abate 6,5 stranamente più che sufficiente
Biglia 7 finalmente una partita da vero giocatore, col giallo addosso dai primi minuti
Locatelli 5 non mi è piaciuto per niente
Kessie 7 che treno, deve però riposare
Bonaventura 6 che ha sbagliato..
Kalinic 6,5 mi è piaciuto molto, tosto e aggressivo
Suso 7 che fantastico assist

Calabria 6,5 bravo a tenere Perisic
Calhanoglu 6,5 sbagliato i primi palloni poi vederlo palla al piede è stato un piacere, magari fosse sempre così
Cutrone 8 che dire...

Gattuso 10 l'hai vinto tu questo derby


----------



## Lambro (27 Dicembre 2017)

Cutrone è l'erede di Pippo, ha una fame per il gol che ricorda solo e soltanto l'inzaghi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Caressa: «Il Milan che vince il derby? Può essere anche che un asteroide colpisca la terra»
> 
> Tutto merito suo



spero l'asteroide abbia colpito casa sua.


----------



## markjordan (27 Dicembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Caressa: «Il Milan che vince il derby? Può essere anche che un asteroide colpisca la terra»
> 
> Tutto merito suo


e del povero storari

spero rodri non sia questo
speriamo prendano fiducia e recuperino , conta sempre la prossima


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Dicembre 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Concordo ma con Curtone al posto di Calabria



Ops! Si, effettivamente! Ehehe


----------



## Gas (27 Dicembre 2017)

A. Donnarumma 6 - Ci mette grinta e prova a tirar fuori un po di coraggio e la fortuna lo bacia. Prima sull'autogoal annullato e poi su J.Mario che glie la tira in bocca. Ci sta come 2°/3° portiere.
Abate 6,5 buona prestazione (Calabria, 6,5)
Rodríguez 7 Oggi non sbaglia nulla e ci mette ancor più impegno e dedizione del solito.
Romagnoli 7 Nessuna sbavaturam, nessun ombra.
Bonucci 6 Troppi palloni sbagliati in impostazione e in uscita, anche semplici. Alcuni lanci eccellenti, millimetrici. 
Biglia 5,5 Primo tempo da bestemmie, nel secondo torna decente
Kessie 7,5 tanto sacrificio, è quel tipo di giocatore che devi avere in rosa, in campo.
Locatelli 5,5 troppi errori in cose semplici, mi ha fatto bestemmiare (Chalanoglu 6,5 oggi mi è piaciuto !)
Suso 7,5 sarà pure monofinta come dicono in molti, ma funziona sempre. Che tecnicamente sia il migliore si vede da lontano.
Bonaventura 6,5 Ha ritrovato la corsa, la grinta e utilità
Kalinic 6 Si sbatte, si impegna ma resta inutile. (Cutrone 8 TVB)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Caressa: «Il Milan che vince il derby? Può essere anche che un asteroide colpisca la terra»
> 
> Tutto merito suo



pensavo giusto a questo!

Occhio alle teste!

Caressa non si smentisce mai! Piú grossa la spara piú a sbaglia.

Non potrebbe pronosticare una sconfitta 5-0 del Milan domenica?


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Dedicata a quel cesso di Montella e a tutti i suoi sostenitori qua dentro. Godo


----------



## hiei87 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Per una sera, godiamo anche noi! Lo si dice ad ogni vittoria, ma magari stavolta la sensazione è un pochino più fondata: speriamo che questo risultato ci dia la spinta per riprenderci, e quantomeno finire la stagione in maniera dignitosa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Ovviamente non sarà questa la svolta, probabilmente non servirà a niente ma far fuori la squadra più antisportiva e peggiore della storia è sempre una goduria...vi odio maledetti!


----------



## Superpippo80 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Dedico la vittoria a Perisic e agli antimilanisti di Sky Sport. Godo.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Donnarumma 8 con un portiere che para si vincono le partite
Abate 7
Bonucci 5 insicuro
Romagnoli 7.5 perfetto
Rodriguez 6.5 ma quanto e lento
Kessie 7.5 trattore
Biglia 7 male primo tempo migliorato molto quando è arretrato Bonaventura
Locatelli 4 inguardabile
Suso 7 
Kalinic 6
Bonaventura7 
Cutrone 7.5 
Calabria 7 
Chalanoglu 7 se prende fiducia pochi hanno il suo tiro

Gattuso 10 dedicato a tutti coloro che dicevano che Gattuso non è un allenatore di calcio..


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Dicembre 2017)

Come si godeeeeee come si godeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


A casa ****eeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> come si godeeeeee come si godeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> a casa ****eeeeeeeeeeeee



godooooo come un porccoooooooooo grazie di esistere caressa!!!!


----------



## Victorss (28 Dicembre 2017)

A. Donnarumma 6 - Il fratello più giovane dovrebbe imparare molto da questa serata a livello umano, i fatti dicono che al momento il fratellone scarso è stato 10 volte più decisivo del Modigliani di sta ceppa. Che impari l'umiltà il pischello.
Abate 6 - prestazione sufficiente fino all'infortunio 
Rodríguez 6 Difensivamente non sbaglia nulla e nella gestione della palla una sicurezza, troppo timido in avanti.
Romagnoli 7 Perfetto
Bonucci 6,5 Alcuni lanci favolosi e un paio di coperture ben fatte, peccato per qualche sbavatura in impostazione. 
Biglia 6,5 Media tra primo tempo inguardabile e secondo tempo da grande centrocampista, dobbiamo ritrovarlo assolutamente.
Kessie 8 Partita mostruosa. E' un toro, salta l'uomo rallentando e facendolo schiantare contro il proprio corpo. Una forza della natura, stasera molto bene anche coi piedi mette dentro 2-3 palloni molto pericolosi. Questo in 2 anni vale 100 milioni.
Locatelli 4,5 deve crescere su tante cose, l'occasione di GianMArio che può costarci la partita nasce da una sua cretinata a centrocampo 
Suso 7 Non si può dargli meno di sette perchè non sarebbe giusto, ma quando si intestardisce a fare tutto da solo mi fa salire le bestemmie dall'anima. Palla telecomandata per Cutrone.
Bonaventura 6,5 Finalmente il vecchio Jack, il suo era sopratutto un problema fisico e si vede chiaramente.
Kalinic 6 Si sbatte tantissimo guerrigliando con Skriniar che è un colosso per tutto il tempo con buona caparbietà, sbaglia qualche appoggio che avrebbe potuto cambiare il giudizio sulla sua partita senza infamia e senza lode.

Cutrone 8 Che dire..direi che si è meritato il posto da titolare..combatte contro tutti su tutto il fronte d'attacco, sfida Skriniar sul piano fisico e proprio vincendo un duello con lui si costruisce l'azione che poi va a concludere decidendo la partita. Sembra cresciuto tantissimo soprattutto spalle alla porta, contro la Lazio ad inizio anno De VRij l'aveva mangiato vivo.. ora sembra un altro giocatore. DEVE GIOCARE.

Calabria, 6,5: Appena entrato mi ha fatto tirare un paio di bestemmie poi si mette in moto e fa vedere buone cose, non mi convince in ogni caso.
Chalanoglu 6,5 sia Montella che Gattuso hanno detto che se riuscirà a espirmersi come dovrebbe sarà il giocatore che farà fare il salto di qualità a questa squadra, stasera ha fatto intravedere perchè.

RiNO 10 Forse non durerà ma per questa sera abbiamo visto la squadra di Rino, se giocassero sempre così qualunque avversario se la suderebbe la partita. Grazie per questa serata.


----------



## simone316 (28 Dicembre 2017)

"gli acquisti sono tutti scarsi" "erano meglio quelli dell'anno scorso", "erano meglio bacca e kucka". Ahahhah!! Si godeeee!
Molto contento per il secondo tempo di Biglia e Chalanoglu. Grande Cutrinho!


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Dicembre 2017)

Ero fuori e non potevo vederla in nessun modo, perciò ho seguito la cronaca live. Ero con due interisti, inutile dire che è stato un godimento puro vedere le loro facce!


----------



## Aron (28 Dicembre 2017)

-vincere un derby
-andare in semifinale di Coppa Italia
-buttare fuori l'Inter dalla Coppa Italia
-mandare in crisi l'Inter
-goal decisivo di Cutrone


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Dicembre 2017)

Si continua a godere... La mattina dopo


----------



## Black (28 Dicembre 2017)

vittoria sofferta, anche se meritata, con gol dove diventa protagonista uno dei pochi a salvarsi in questa stagione. Alcune considerazioni:
- la squadra continua a costruire abbastanza in fase offensiva. Peccato che non riusciamo ad essere più incisivi. Ora Cutrone deve giocare sempre
- con Jack sulla sinistra abbiamo più creatività, mai più Borini. Senza scervellarsi troppo, basta tornare al modulo con Jack e Suso sulle ali e aumentiamo la pericolosità. E' chiaro che qualcuno dei centrocampisti deve buttarsi dentro più spesso, oltre a Kessie
- purtroppo con Jack ala, non abbiamo altre mezz'ale... a gennaio servirebbe assolutamente Jankto (oppure un esterno sx forte)
- bisogna risolvere il problema delle palle da fermo. Non possiamo soffrire così. Diventa troppo facile per gli avversari
- Bonucci+Romagnoli coppia titolare sempre


----------



## wfiesso (28 Dicembre 2017)

Kessie corre per 3 gattuso ragazzi... pochi cazsi, questo è una trebbia. 
Benissimo come sempre anche Cutrone, a fine partita ha detto "Io ho fame e voglio sempre vincere", beh, si vede... Grazie Patrick. 
Nota di merito anche a Donnarumma senior, concentrato e decisivo nonostante tutto... professionista con le palle quadrate. 
Benissimo Romagnoli, non ha sbagliato niente. 

PS, ci sono tanti problemi, ma una cosa che mi piace è Bonucci che va a incoraggiare tutti ad ogni occasione che può farlo, e tutti che lo vanno a cercare nelle esultanze o a fine partita, a mio avviso sempre più leader.

Sarà la svolta?


----------



## Black (28 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> -vincere un derby
> -andare in semifinale di Coppa Italia
> -buttare fuori l'Inter dalla Coppa Italia
> -mandare in crisi l'Inter
> -goal decisivo di Cutrone



godimento assoluto per tutti e 5 i punti. Per quanto riguarda il 4° punto nessun giornalista oggi fa notare al mago Spalletti, che questa è la terza sconfitta consecutiva per la sua corazzata? sconfitte arrivate contro Udinese-Sassuolo e Milan in piena crisi.
E domenica hanno pure la Lazio


----------



## DrHouse (28 Dicembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> vittoria sofferta, anche se meritata, con gol dove diventa protagonista uno dei pochi a salvarsi in questa stagione. Alcune considerazioni:
> - la squadra continua a costruire abbastanza in fase offensiva. Peccato che non riusciamo ad essere più incisivi. Ora Cutrone deve giocare sempre
> - con Jack sulla sinistra abbiamo più creatività, mai più Borini. Senza scervellarsi troppo, basta tornare al modulo con Jack e Suso sulle ali e aumentiamo la pericolosità. E' chiaro che qualcuno dei centrocampisti deve buttarsi dentro più spesso, oltre a Kessie
> - purtroppo con Jack ala, non abbiamo altre mezz'ale... a gennaio servirebbe assolutamente Jankto (oppure un esterno sx forte)
> ...



concordo su tutto...
eccetto su Jack ala: da mezzala va molto meglio...
per me due soluzioni: 433 con Calha esterno e Jack che si inserisce da dietro... oppure 4312 con due punte (Silva-Cutrone) e Bonaventura alla Nocerino o Boateng nel Milan di Allegri... quest'ultima soluzione ha però il fardello di un Suso fuori posizione o fuori dagli 11, perchè come trequartista è sterile...


----------



## Black (28 Dicembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> concordo su tutto...
> eccetto su Jack ala: da mezzala va molto meglio...
> per me due soluzioni: 433 con Calha esterno e Jack che si inserisce da dietro... oppure 4312 con due punte (Silva-Cutrone) e Bonaventura alla Nocerino o Boateng nel Milan di Allegri... quest'ultima soluzione ha però il fardello di un Suso fuori posizione o fuori dagli 11, perchè come trequartista è sterile...



anche per me Jack va meglio da mezz'ala. Ma se vogliamo giocare con il 4-3-3 là in alto a sx ci deve stare lui. Le alternative Borini, Calha o Cutrone non ci stanno proprio per nulla.


----------



## PM3 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Godimento assoluto!
Come ha detto Gattuso, non abbiamo fatto ancora nulla, non siamo ancora usciti dalla crisi, ma questa vittoria addolcisce questo amaro 2017.
Kessie Mostruoso.
Romagnoli perfetto, migliore prestazione in assoluto in carriera (a parer mio).
Anche Hakan entra e sembra un giocatore di calcio.
L'unico neo non averla chiusa prima. Sprechiamo ancora troppo. 
Non voglio fare polemica, ma quel ranocchia che butta giù in area Cutrone... Var non interviene... Mentre per d'Ambrosio... ma va bene così vincere ai supplementari è ancora più bello.


----------



## DrHouse (28 Dicembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> anche per me Jack va meglio da mezz'ala. Ma se vogliamo giocare con il 4-3-3 là in alto a sx ci deve stare lui. Le alternative Borini, Calha o Cutrone non ci stanno proprio per nulla.



io a Calha una possibilità gliela darei.
ad oggi non c'ha mai giocato, prima di bocciarlo vorrei vederlo...
Borini è una buona alternativa, Cutrone una punta, e sono d'accordo...


----------



## BELOUFA (28 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi credo che nonostante la prova bruttina (eufemismo) di Locatelli, la nostra amggiore compattezza sia dovuta all'aver aggiunto un centromediano in più.
Da quando è iniziata la stagione siamo sempre parsi attaccabili, siamo andati sempr ein difficoltà nei momenti di pressione mancava totalmente il filtro del cc, per risolvere i ns problemi abbiamo pensato di aggiungere un centrale, ma così facendo abbiamo solo abbassato la squadra, resistavamo un qualche minuto in più ma alla fine se sei basso e ti difendi con 5 in linea il gol lo becchi ugualmente.
D'altronde siamo l'unica squadra (almeno tra le 7/8 mediograndi) della serie A che si dispone in campo con soli due centrocampisti, a volte addirittura Kessie e Biglia che non hanno caratteristiche di filtro.
L'ivoriano è bravo a recuperare palloni in zona alta ma non è uno schermo davanti alla difesa, tutt' altro è un mezzala più portata ad offendere e a difendere, giocatore adatto per squadre che pressano alto, giocatore che ha bisogno di campo davanti a se da attaccare, non un genio tatticamente, un instintivo, adattissimo al gioco forsennato di Gasperini, meno a quello che volevamo proporre noi fino a qualche settimana fa, le caratteristiche di biglia poi le conosciamo, ha sempre giocato con due scudieri di sostanza forti fisicamente ed abili tatticamente (Parolo e Savic in ultimo).
Ecco ritengo sia tuttoq ui l'equivoco, voi mi direte di Bonaventura che faceva la mezzala sx, si certo faceva la mezzala, ma che capacità di recupero palla e contrasto offre il bergamasco?
Nessuna o quasi, noi siamo una squadra lenta abbiamo bisogno di recuperare palla il più alto possibile per essere perircolosi davanti e non subire troppo dietro.
Quindi Bonaventura come nel rpimo tempo di ieri deve fare l'esterno alto a sx, e dobbiamo lavore su locatelli in mediana, aggiungiamo così, corsa, un saltatore e un tiratore da fuori, poi se sul mercato si riesce a reperire una benedetta mezzala sx moderna, con fisicità, intensità e piedi discreti (alla matuidi) molto meglio.
Su Calha, ieri è entrato benino, ma se al suo posto fosse entrato un esterno vero, anche fosse un semplice Politano, un giocatore convelocità palla al piede e rapidità di esecuzione, non avremmo sofferto fino al 120°, il turco si impegna, ma ha davvero troppi limiti, credo che il suo ruolo giusto fino a gennaio debba essere quello di ieri, entrare quando gli avversari hanno perso brillantezza e metterci una zampata, una giocata.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Dicembre 2017)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Godimento assoluto!
> Come ha detto Gattuso, non abbiamo fatto ancora nulla, non siamo ancora usciti dalla crisi, ma questa vittoria addolcisce questo amaro 2017.
> Kessie Mostruoso.
> Romagnoli perfetto, migliore prestazione in assoluto in carriera (a parer mio).
> ...



Ieri Skriniar e Ranocchia avrebbero dovuto essere espulsi per somma d'ammonizioni entrambi. Entrambi hanno sempre trattenuto i nostri sui calci piazzati, il solo Ranocchia dovrebbe aver causato 2-3 rigori. Una robe da Calcio anni 70.
Guida forse si e dimenticato che questi comportamenti non sono piu permessi. Boh, robe che vedi solo in Serie A


----------



## Anguus (28 Dicembre 2017)

Mi dite una cosa..? Ma sull'azione d'angolo della traversa di Suso, solo io per un attimo ho rivisto il gol di Grosso alla Germania su assist di Pirlo?


----------



## Gas (28 Dicembre 2017)

Ora forse scriverò un messaggio impopolare perchè sull'onda dell'entusisamo sembra tutto bello però ieri pensavo che comunque sono proprio due squadre scarsissime.
C'era pochissima tecnica in campo, pochissimi fuoriclasse ad illuminare con le loro giocate.
L'inter è una miracolata a stare al terzo posto, non vale granché più di noi. Ci sono molte squadre in serie A con le quali avremmo fatto molta più fatica.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ora forse scriverò un messaggio impopolare perchè sull'onda dell'entusisamo sembra tutto bello però ieri pensavo che comunque sono proprio due squadre scarsissime.
> C'era pochissima tecnica in campo, pochissimi fuoriclasse ad illuminare con le loro giocate.
> L'inter è una miracolata a stare al terzo posto, non vale granché più di noi. Ci sono molte squadre in serie A con le quali avremmo fatto molta più fatica.



Più che scarse sono sembrate in grande difficoltà a sviluppare un gioco credibile, addirittura più l'Inter del Milan.


----------



## zlatan (28 Dicembre 2017)

Finalmente una gioia ragazzi insperata direi. Ora ovviamente pagheremo caro sabato lo sforzo di stasera, ma dobbiamo provarci almeno a fare un campionato dignitoso. Cutrone titolare lo dico dai preliminari di Europa, Cutrone non è solo fame voglia, lui sa difendere palla, ha fiuto del gol, non molla mai. Ci sono voluto 2 allenatori e soprattutto un infortunio di Kalinic, per vederlo finalmente titolare Sabato. Speriamo sia la volta buona per non toglierlo più di squadra anche se non si chiama Cutronovic...


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Dicembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ora forse scriverò un messaggio impopolare perchè sull'onda dell'entusisamo sembra tutto bello però ieri pensavo che comunque sono proprio due squadre scarsissime.
> C'era pochissima tecnica in campo, pochissimi fuoriclasse ad illuminare con le loro giocate.
> L'inter è una miracolata a stare al terzo posto, non vale granché più di noi. *Ci sono molte squadre in serie A con le quali avremmo fatto molta più fatica.*



Tatticamente forse, a livello di individualità ci sono pochissime squadre superiori alle milanesi.

Mi ha fatto molto ridere un articolo di oggi della Gazzetta che parla di derby mediocre, vinto dal Milan solo per la tenacia. Sono certo che se avessero vinto loro si sarebbe letto ben altro, tipo "mago Spalletti", "Icardi 100 milioni!!1!", "Skriniar nuovo Samuel" o roba del genere.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Dicembre 2017)

A me a livello tecnico la partita del Milan non mi è dispiaciuta. Già togliere Borini dal campo è una manna per gli occhi, ma poi ho visto parecchi scambi di buon livello anche nello stretto. Suso è sempre una delizia quando tocca la palla, ma poi a parte un po l'inizio anche gli altri hanno sbagliato pochissimo.

Cosa si aspettavano di vedere il Barcellona di Guardiola? No perchè il bel calcio tutto palleggio abbiamo pure provato a farlo con Ridolini senza ottenere risultati rilevanti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Tatticamente forse, a livello di individualità ci sono pochissime squadre superiori alle milanesi.
> 
> Mi ha fatto molto ridere un articolo di oggi della Gazzetta che parla di derby mediocre, vinto dal Milan solo per la tenacia. Sono certo che se avessero vinto loro si sarebbe letto ben altro, tipo "mago Spalletti", "Icardi 100 milioni!!1!", "Skriniar nuovo Samuel" o roba del genere.



Da più parti ho letto critiche alla partita in se e la cosa mi fa arrabbiare. E' stata una bella partita, anche dal punto di vista del mero intrattenimento. Piacevole e avvincente da vedere. 

Sti giornalai son capaci di vedere calcio sublime in partite mosce senz'anima e archiviare come mediocre una partita accesa e divertente


----------



## Jazzy R&B (28 Dicembre 2017)

Le partite come quella di ieri sera sono l'unico scoglio al quale riesco ad aggrapparmi per non deprimermi.....ho goduto come una scrofa, almeno una gioia ogni tanto!


----------



## zlatan (28 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Da più parti ho letto critiche alla partita in se e la cosa mi fa arrabbiare. E' stata una bella partita, anche dal punto di vista del mero intrattenimento. Piacevole e avvincente da vedere.
> 
> Sti giornalai son capaci di vedere calcio sublime in partite mosce senz'anima e archiviare come mediocre una partita accesa e divertente



Si anche io sono rimasto davvero male per il massacro della gazzetta stamattina. A me è piaciuta molto la partita, ma forse essendo coinvolto e soprattutto aendo vinto, ho visto un'altra partita boh...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Dicembre 2017)

La prima vera gioia stagionale.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Gennaio 2018)

Sono appena tornato da Buenos Aires: ovviamente ho perso tutte le partite dal 13 dicembre in poi (non mi sono perso molto), ma il derby ovviamente me lo sono visto (grazie Roja-dir**** <3 ):

che dire, ero nel negozio della mia amica, cuffiette, cellulare, ad esultare come un pazzo.

Per fortuna gli Argentini sono di cuore , accoglienti e non giudicano mai nessuno, altrimenti avrei fatto la figura del malato di mente 

PS: momento peggiore, la mattina di Verona - Milan, mi sveglio alle 12:00 locali (ore 16 italiane), guardo il cellulare, decine di notifiche whatsapp, non apro ma la preoccupazione sale.

Decido cosi di aprire l' app di Eurosport, quando ho visto il 3-0 a momenti prendevo un colpo, non potevo crederci


----------

